# Not a serious shot but...



## Battou (Oct 7, 2007)

I took this as an expariment. My tripod gets a littls fidgety under the weight of the Canon, So naturally I had to find out if I could keep the camera steady wile resetting the shutter release.

Well, triple exposed rather well, I just wish I had exparimented on a different and better suited location :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 7, 2007)

Even though it has a couple of technical issues, it has a pleasing ambiance about it. If you could lose the wire, I think it would quite passable as an impressionistic type of shot.


----------



## Battou (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Even though it has a couple of technical issues, it has a pleasing ambiance about it. If you could lose the wire, I think it would quite passable as an impressionistic type of shot.



Please feel free to point them out, even though it was an expariment I could still learn somthing. As for the wire I am one of those kind of people who prefers to show as accurately as possable what comes out of the camera as far as the actual image goes, So Photoshoping is out. I will either have to cut it down or compose around it so it is not in the frame, when I do get around to getting a serious shot of that subject the wire and guard rail won't be visable.


----------



## optical_girl (Oct 10, 2007)

not bad!!It's an awesome shot!!!:thumbup:
just like this..I just love sceneries like this one very relaxing...
This was shot using my sony cam with that...




​
_______________________
_New tail lights for my bmw wheels._


----------



## nossie (Oct 17, 2007)

Battou said:


> As for the wire I am one of those kind of people who prefers to show as accurately as possable what comes out of the camera as far as the actual image goes, So Photoshoping is out.


 
You are right to get the shot as perfect as possible in the frame but you shouldn't worry about purity and so I recommend using Photoshop to perfect the shot.  
Using spray to touch up photographs has always been part of the art.

Nice shot I like it.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2007)

Since it was taken with film, Battou, I wonder how you can create stacked photos out of three differently exposed negatives? I genuinely wonder, since I don't know.
You don't have your own colour darkroom, do you? So if you were to ask the Big Lab people to do it for you, would they really know what it is you're asking them to do? (In Germany they wouldn't!!!)
Or did you scan the three differenty exposed negatives and did the blending/tone mapping digitally?
And this tripod you are referring to (in a thread that was started BEFORE it was your birthday and you got yourself a new tripod) ... it isn't the new one, is it? It is a flimsier, older one?
When you blended the three differently exposed negatives, did you feel you had some slight motion of the camera on the tripod? 

And Optical_Girl, it would be nice to refrain from any sort of thread-hijacking.


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Since it was taken with film, Battou, I wonder how you can create stacked photos out of three differently exposed negatives? I genuinely wonder, since I don't know.
> You don't have your own colour darkroom, do you? So if you were to ask the Big Lab people to do it for you, would they really know what it is you're asking them to do? (In Germany they wouldn't!!!)
> Or did you scan the three differenty exposed negatives and did the blending/tone mapping digitally?
> And this tripod you are referring to (in a thread that was started BEFORE it was your birthday and you got yourself a new tripod) ... it isn't the new one, is it? It is a flimsier, older one?
> ...



The Canon EF's shutter release operates individually of the film advance, with the mere pressing of a button I can reset the shutter release with out advancing the film. This image came out of the camera this way, one frame exposed three times. Not the most common use of multiple exposures, I know  but I have to play with it to figure it out.

For the tripod it was the old one, a targus travel tripod designed for smaller digital cameras. It gets flimsy under the weight of the Canon (all metal construction doesn't mean much when you use flimsy metal,lol.) As far as motion it was actually negligible, far less than I anticipated. The trees on the far side of the rifer are a little blurrier than this camera is capable of taking so I think there was some motion but not much.


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2007)

Battou said:


> The Canon EF's shutter release operates individually of the film advance, with the mere pressing of a button I can reset the shutter release with out advancing the film.



I'm begining to wonder, I had assumed this was not a unique feature. Was I mistaken in that assumption?

Also I intend to use this methoed more in the future as it is far easier to calculate, keep track of and repete than holding the shutter open for minuets at a time with the bulb setting.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I must admit I never checked my film-Canon for such feature ... It might exist, only have I never known about it :scratch: !?!?!?


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2007)

The button on mine is located on the on/off switch, I hold it down pull the reel and release again.

The more I use it the more I see that it was an exparimental camera, so it could quite possably be unique. The EF is still the only camera to my knowledge with a vertically opperating shutter so it would not surprise me if it is in fact unique.

Never the less I love this camera.


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I wonder how you can create stacked photos out of three differently exposed negatives? I genuinely wonder, since I don't know.



Oh I forgot, there is a technique called "sandwitching negitives" where one literally places two or more negitives on top of each other into the lamp and produces a single print. however I don't see any particular means of accomplishing this shot effect with that methoed with out takeing fifteen or more shots of the same thing, on top of that, one would have to drastically over expose the shots (I think) in order to get a properly exposed final print. Even then I honestly boubt an outside lab would do it. This is a technique I have wanted to try for some time but have not because I do not have a color dark room of my own.


----------



## nossie (Oct 18, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Battou*
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not 100% sure at this moment (I can't find the manual) but I thought I read that the Canon 350Digital has this feature so I assume everything up from there has it too.  But like LA I've never gotten around to using it.  If I find out for sure I'll pass it on.


----------

